# My New Car Golf 2.8 V6 4Motion :-)



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Picked up my new car last weekend and so far i'm loving it!! I tend to change my cars often (this is my 15th) and my 3rd already this year but this one is here to stay.

I've always been a fan of the MK4 Golf and i've owned a 1.8T GTi and a GT TDi PD150 but always fancied the V6 4Motion.

It only had a brief description on eBay, poor grammer (always puts me off) and 138k miles so I wasn't expecting much when I went to view but was amazed at it's condition. The interior is spotless, smells like a new car. The heated leather Recaros are as new, no wear on the bolsters and still rock hard!! The service book is full of VW stamps, they've had to get another service book to carry on stamping.

I usually like buying a tatty car and spending the weekend transforming it but with this one I just had to look at it out the window and it was so clean!!

Only bad points with it: The bonnet lever is loose so difficult to open the bonnet and the rear 1/4 panel from drivers door to rear lights has been sprayed but a slightly different colour.

A few pictures which was used on the eBay advert. I'll give it a good clean when it gets dirty and post some better photos:























































Any thoughts / mod's / ideas welcome


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love it, just get rid of that interior wood! (if it is wood!) lol :thumb:


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Yeah i've no idea why some car companies put this plastic wood on high spec cars!?! Surely carbon fibre or brushed metal would be much more desireable.

I was thinking of sending them off to Wicked Coatings which i saw on Wheeler Dealers last week, get them covered in carbon fibre effect.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Pete* said:


> Yeah i've no idea why some car companies put this plastic wood on high spec cars!?! Surely carbon fibre or brushed metal would be much more desireable.
> 
> I was thinking of sending them off to Wicked Coatings which i saw on Wheeler Dealers last week, get them covered in carbon fibre effect.


Or spray them gloss black, I did that on our 4Motion and looked great

Any plans for exhaust / suspension, ours was transformed by a Milltek and Bilsteins


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks great, don't see many red MK4's about. I have a Jazz Blue MK4 and love it!

I'd recommend replacing the interior wood trim with Anniversary/R32 Aluminium trim, you can pick them up reasonably cheaply and will look much more OEM than painting/wrapping/refinishing the wood. You can then put the wood back in when you sell/trade it in next time too, and the aluminium bits will still be worth probably what you paid for, they are always snapped up quickly on forums etc and are a popular upgrade.










MK5 rear wiper is quick and easy, and looks 1000 times cleaner than the metal MK4 one. Looks better than de-wiper too, and means you can see out back when its raining 

(Pic from Google)










Just a couple of quick things :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

my wood was replaced with some nice grey bits (rare oem stuff as it turns out)



















gti dead pedal is a nice touch too .

Lovely car m8 you will enjoy it.

My ocd would make me reposition that n/s wiper too


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Anniversary Trim is not cheap can go for £200 a set especially if bought on owners forums, which frankly is the only place they come up in decent condition.
GTI dead pedal yes but needs the Anni/TT pedals as well to match otherwise just looks odd. 

I would just wrap or spray my existing ones in the short term if I had a Mk4.

Also did you consider the R32? No more expensive to run just a better engine and a much, much better chassis/steering combination with the quick-rack and independant rear suspension.
Also ditch the wheels put some Monty2s or Santi Monicas on there, look a lot cleaner.
Nice look on the interior like new!


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

andy665 said:


> Or spray them gloss black, I did that on our 4Motion and looked great
> 
> Any plans for exhaust / suspension, ours was transformed by a Milltek and Bilsteins


Something needs doing with them, just deciding on what. I'd like to change the suspension to lower it a bit. Millteks are a bit pricey and i like the sound the standard one is giving out for now, maybe later on in the year i'll think about changing the exhaust.



xJay1337 said:


> Also did you consider the R32? No more expensive to run just a better engine and a much, much better chassis/steering combination with the quick-rack and independant rear suspension.
> Also ditch the wheels put some Monty2s or Santi Monicas on there, look a lot cleaner.
> Nice look on the interior like new!


I was looking at a MK5 R32 but it would have meant loans/finance etc and with getting married in June, I had to put my sensible head on!! I think if i'm not doing much mileage for work when I next change my car it'll be the R32. Would like some Santa Monicas, there's a set on eBay not far from me so definately an option. 



gm8 said:


> My ocd would make me reposition that n/s wiper too


I've bought some new wiper arms just need to put them on. Both sides really protrude above the bonnet line and distract me when driving. Looks like they may have been revised on later MK4's to stop this.



Detail My Ride said:


> MK5 rear wiper is quick and easy, and looks 1000 times cleaner than the metal MK4 one. Looks better than de-wiper too, and means you can see out back when its raining


Looks a nice simple touch and definately looks better. I did remove the one from my GTi but like you say, could see sod all out the back most of the time.

Thanks for all your comments :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

> I've bought some new wiper arms just need to put them on. Both sides really protrude above the bonnet line and distract me when driving. Looks like they may have been revised on later MK4's to stop this
> /
> 
> 
> > they are spline fits so just loosen the bolt , prize off and refit in better position. Was same on my T plate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks a nice car you got mate, loose the wood trim tho :lol:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

*Pete* said:


> Yeah i've no idea why some car companies put this plastic wood on high spec cars!?! Surely carbon fibre or brushed metal would be much more desireable.
> 
> I was thinking of sending them off to Wicked Coatings which i saw on Wheeler Dealers last week, get them covered in carbon fibre effect.


Wrap them mate, I did it on the Bora I had & it transformed the whole interior :thumb:

also, very nice car. subtle :argie:


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

nice mk4, sold my 1.8T last night however ive replaced it with a Ed30


----------

